# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  D-BOL from South America (********)

## Aristimuqoh

********, manufactured by Ethical Pharmaceutical in the Dominican Republic, (aka Dianabol ) Each pill contains 3mg Methandrostenolone and the first version contained 1.5mg of the appetite enhancer Periactin too, unfortunately a side effect of Periactin is drowsiness and that was removed from this new version.....

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard bro and thanks for sharing the pic, I still haven't seen this one, I
only saw pics of the older Dbols.

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Thanks Seajackal, however the brand name of this product is banned here, I think I know why LOL...I'll post some pics of legit products from legit south american companies...

----------


## Seajackal

BTW where are you from, bro?

----------


## Aristimuqoh

> BTW where are you from, bro?


I'm from Venezuela, where Ms. Olympia 2005 is from and Gustavo Badell third place in Mr Olympia two year in row  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Aristimuqoh

> I'm from Venezuela, where Ms. Olympia 2005 is from and Gustavo Badell third place in Mr Olympia two year in row


I forgot Ozzy Guillen (White Sox)  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Seajackal

So we can speak Spanish eachother right? Como estas hermano? BTW we have another Venezuelan bro over here AJfina, donde estas AJ?

----------


## Aristimuqoh

Claro que si !!! Thanks

----------


## Seajackal

Hermano, eres tu en el avatar?

----------


## ajfina

man after 2 WEEKS with no internet due to hurricane wilma IM BACKKKKKKK
Was going crazy bro with no cable or internet ,finally got it today YEAHHHH
hey ARISTI are u actually down in venezuela? 
if yes whats the latest on the poly 250 are they still making them? i heard organon was going to go back like the old time with the proload needles ? is that true?
Any underground lab downthere? I used to work out in AMO GYM

----------


## Aristimuqoh

> man after 2 WEEKS with no internet due to hurricane wilma IM BACKKKKKKK
> Was going crazy bro with no cable or internet ,finally got it today YEAHHHH
> hey ARISTI are u actually down in venezuela? 
> if yes whats the latest on the poly 250 are they still making them? i heard organon was going to go back like the old time with the proload needles ? is that true?
> Any underground lab downthere? I used to work out in AMO GYM



Hi Ajfina,
I'm actually down in venezuela and also I used to work out in AMO GYM even I was part of presonal instructors there 10 years ago (When only I was a kid LOL) so maybe already we know each other....I'm well known for the Amo Gym owner.....About Polysteron you are right, Organon was going to go back like the old time with the preload needles, the amps are not longer available...but still Polysteron is a very VERY good stuff here. 
Seajackal, la foto de mi avatar fue arreglada por photoshop.....yo estoy grande pero no tanto, LOL

----------


## ajfina

good to heard, well javier amo owns 2 stores here called nutritional power center , they are one of the cheapest store to buy protein powders and vitamins 
and just to make sure i've being buying proviron depot (test ennanthate) from schering venezuela (up here in USA) can u get that on farmacias too? over there
btw i used to go to the one in la candelaria
what about IGF LR3 down there? or GH whats the name of the GH down there and who make them?

----------


## Aristimuqoh

I used to work out in La Castellana and then in Candelaria too, Say Hi to Javier from Aristimuno, About Proviron Depot 250mg, yes, we can to get it from pharmacies up here in Venezuela, Bro you can to get everything here, I'll post a pic of HGH from Venezuela....

----------


## ajfina

I will say hello
saw the HG , only 45 mil bolivares?
or is that an old price? or the actual price
how much it will cost 100 iu?

----------


## Seajackal

Hey AJ nice to have you back bro I thought something bad have happened to you
with the huricane, but no even the big huricane can't move a big guy like you from
the floor, huh AJ?

----------


## Sami33

*Do not ask for a source. If you do again you will be banned!*

----------


## Sami33

> man after 2 WEEKS with no internet due to hurricane wilma IM BACKKKKKKK
> Was going crazy bro with no cable or internet ,finally got it today YEAHHHH
> hey ARISTI are u actually down in venezuela? 
> if yes whats the latest on the poly 250 are they still making them? i heard organon was going to go back like the old time with the proload needles ? is that true?
> Any underground lab downthere? I used to work out in AMO GYM


Welcome back ajfina,

I hope you have got some good news coming out of your base.

Sami

----------


## Borikua_In_FL

*Next time you are asked to change your post you do so. If not you will be ban. Now go read the rules. 

Gsxxr*

La vez próxima le piden cambiar su poste que usted lo hace tan. Si no usted será prohibido. Ahora vaya leen las reglas.

----------


## HORSE~

Borikua In Fl

Usted tiene que hacer el poste 25 antes de que su función privada del mesage se active para tener un cheque de la fuente hecho le tenga que ser un miembro por 45 días y tener 100 poste....Edit su dirección del correo de e fuera de su poste por favor....Thanks

Translation.....

You have to make 25 post before your private mesage function is activated to have a source check done you have to be a member for 45 days and have 100 post....Edit your e mail address out of your post please....Thanks

----------


## Borikua_In_FL

Sorry for that people!

----------


## LatinoPR

> I'm from Venezuela, where Ms. Olympia 2005 is from and Gustavo Badell third place in Mr Olympia two year in row


 


Si tu eres de Venezuela,sabras que la Republica Dominicana no pertenece a Sur America,sino al caribe.Yo soy de Puerto Rico,proximo a la Republica Dominicana donde Gustavo vive con su esposa e hija.








LPR.

----------


## LatinoPR

> Borikua In Fl
> 
> Usted tiene que hacer el poste 25 antes de que su función privada del mesage se active para tener un cheque de la fuente hecho le tenga que ser un miembro por 45 días y tener 100 poste....Edit su dirección del correo de e fuera de su poste por favor....Thanks
> 
> Translation.....
> 
> You have to make 25 post before your private mesage function is activated to have a source check done you have to be a member for 45 days and have 100 post....Edit your e mail address out of your post please....Thanks


 



Your spanish is 47.9% good...

Translation....

Your spanish suxx ...!!!... :LOL:  ..j/k





LPR.

----------

